# Sticky  NEED! Moto Monster Reviews!



## Polaris425

Post them up please!!

EFX Moto Monster!










Here's our origional thread:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8392


----------



## lilbigtonka

absolutely love em, people are gonna say what they want about copy this or copy that well i owned backs and i own monsters and i ride with laws everytime i ride....i will say the monsters are my fav tire out there each to their own, but these things seem to clean very very easy and with the lugs spaced further and wdier in the middle they seem to not dig near as bad as backs but still bite very very good......they are the roughest riding tire out of the three but i expected that since the spacing is further apart then backs or laws....they seem to paddle very easy in the water but yet climbed outta holes better then laws......i have nothing against backs or laws they are proven tires to but based on my riding style and what i have noticed monsters bite and pull the best in or outta holes.....they are in the middle when comes to paddling right behind laws but yet are superior over backs......looks well that is a opinion but with the scales and what not on the tire and backs and laws just smooth rubber monsters win for me......run true to or bigger then size where my buddy has wide laws all around on same bike his dont rub anywhere and my backs didnt rub either.....well the monsters took quite a bit of heating the floorboards to clear if that tells ya anything and they still rub sometimes in holes......i will get a vid of all of us in a hole or something eventually but for now i know it is just my word but take it or leave it i found my new tire


----------



## brute for mud

they look beastly how heavy are they compare to laws or backs


----------



## lilbigtonka

they are a bit heavier but i cant really notice a difference compared to my backs.....i think the 30x11 backs are 43 or something and these are 48


----------



## aandryiii

My friends got them and he rarely has used 4wd since... But he did complain about the rough ride. Awesome tire in my opinion. But Im gonna wait for the Outlaw2


----------



## lilbigtonka

Same here seems like I don't use 4 as much as I did with backs call me crazy but something is different


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I know there are a few guys here that have these and need some more info on them, how do they do climbing out of holes on to slick clay/hardpack ground. I know the old laws struggle in slick hardpack and I'm getting ready for some more aggressive tires for the brute since I got the Rzr S. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## lilbigtonka

they climb like a billy goat compared to my buddies laws.....they are a very nice tire everyone around me is liking mine more and more


----------



## Brute650i

I have loved the monsters since they first came out. I haven't seen as many sets out there and I know that I haven't sold any but I completely agree with tonka's review.


----------



## dirtyredneck

i love my monsters . my buddy has the outlaw2 and i don't mind pulling him out.lol
it is a very rough ride but GREAT in the deep stuff.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

im loooking at getting some for ma bike and yall have helped me out alot on making ma decision. brute650i what u charge me for 4 of these? they for 14" rims right?


----------



## Brute650i

Yeah they are 30x10x14. Let me look at my price list and ill shoot you a price.


----------



## moparmudder

have run both the backs and monsters, have to say i like the backs better, to monsters grab alot more due to the harder deeper lug, but they ride ALOT worse especially over rocks, surprisingly smooth on the road and handle pretty well for a big mud tire, measure more true to 30" than the backs as well, overall i prefer the backs but that is just my opinion


----------



## brutelaws29.5

a buddy of mine has monsters on a rzr and im here to tell ya they pull i run ol2s and love them on my brute and i think they are very close in performance in the deep stuff


----------



## wideawakejake

thought i would through this out there. i decided to sell my monsters after really learning about the whole digging vs paddleing thing. monsters worked great when moving fast but learned that once they start digging they will suck your bike down to china. and maybe due to their weight and the suction they create, could never back out without being towed out. great bomb proof tire that spits mud but very heavy and not great for the slower riding i do. but anyways, ive noticed some on here gave theirs up and also ive noticed a bunch on craigs list. more times than not they are the onlytrue mud tire i see on there. just thought i would bring this up for anyone looking at them, they seem to be for sale but you should definatley concider the weight of them. they are 48lbs a piece. but, MTC does make some solid tires andthese are no exception. just heavy and solid.


----------



## Matthew22

Are these as soft as the silverbacks?


----------

